# Polarion PH50 - Why not made ?



## supo (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't understand the logic of discontinuing a product everyone wants, superior to the successors? Are group buys still available? What's the reason they're not available anymore. Everyone I know seems to want want. Can we get a group buy going and have the manufacturer put in an order. I'm not going to buy any other product of theirs, so it makes sense if others would follow suite, we could bring back the product we want, not that one we are stuck with as far as options. Really not interested in anything else but the ph50. I'm not settling and hope you won't either.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*

It had an overheating problem when run continuously. Do a search and you'll find more info about this.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*

Title changed; moving thread to the correct forum.


----------



## Francois1 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*

I'm not sure that the production has ceased, it's still for sale un europe. See for example this address : www.flashlightshop.de


----------



## dudemar (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*

I believe it was discontinued because a part of the bulb melted when left on for long periods of time. The only solution was to replace the bulb, and at $170 it's not cheap.

Both the PH 40 & 50 were to be replaced by a PH 45, a model that was in between both power levels. A "Dual-X" 45/30W model was in talks as well. Today we are very lucky to have the Abyss Dual output, which essentially took off where the Dual-X and Abyss 30W left off. Not only is it lower priced than a PH50, it's smaller and it performs just as well. The output is a hair less than the PH50, but I would imagine the difference is negligible.

I think the one distinguishing factor that sets the PF/H50 apart from the Abyss, is it has bragging rights for being the most powerful Polarion commercially available.


----------



## light36 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*



Francois1 said:


> I'm not sure that the production has ceased, it's still for sale un europe. See for example this address : www.flashlightshop.de



Anybody bought anything from this shop or know them . I have been on their site and sure as hell they are selling PH50's and other polarion products at very attractive prices.


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't bought anything from them. However I have now ordered and paid for a PH50. I have been told it will take about a week to get them in stock and ship to me.

I hope this does turn out well. I can't believe the trouble I have had to get hold of this HID light.


----------



## light36 (Dec 8, 2011)

mohanjude said:


> I haven't bought anything from them. However I have now ordered and paid for a PH50. I have been told it will take about a week to get them in stock and ship to me.
> 
> I hope this does turn out well. I can't believe the trouble I have had to get hold of this HID light.



Please let us know when you get your PH50 and if everything is in order as i would also like to order one .


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 8, 2011)

No problem - will do. As soon as I get shipping confirmation I will update the thread.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*



dudemar said:


> I believe it was discontinued because a part of the bulb melted when left on for long periods of time. The only solution was to replace the bulb, and at $170 it's not cheap.
> 
> Both the PH 40 & 50 were to be replaced by a PH 45, a model that was in between both power levels. A "Dual-X" 45/30W model was in talks as well. Today we are very lucky to have the Abyss Dual output, which essentially took off where the Dual-X and Abyss 30W left off. Not only is it lower priced than a PH50, it's smaller and it performs just as well. The output is a hair less than the PH50, but I would imagine the difference is negligible.
> 
> I think the one distinguishing factor that sets the PF/H50 apart from the Abyss, is it has bragging rights for being the most powerful Polarion commercially available.





Exactly! I have both and the difference is not as significant as one might imagine.


Karl


----------



## Francois1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*

"Anybody bought anything from this shop or know them . I have been on their site and sure as hell they are selling PH50's and other polarion products at very attractive prices. "

I bought my ph40 from them, and numerous other flashlights. They have always been very efficient and friendly.


----------



## light36 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*



Francois1 said:


> "Anybody bought anything from this shop or know them . I have been on their site and sure as hell they are selling PH50's and other polarion products at very attractive prices. "
> 
> I bought my ph40 from them, and numerous other flashlights. They have always been very efficient and friendly.



That is very good news . Thank you Francois1


----------



## polarion (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*

What about the Polarion Night Reaper? I have never had any overheating issues with my NR and as far as tests shows it has even higher output than the PH50 and with no overheating problems. It automaticaly dims down to somewhwere around 40 Watts after 4 mins or so but a quick off and on will reset the timer. For my purposes 4 min is often more than enough.
With a CNC machined handle clamped to the tube its an impressive piece of flashlight!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*



light36 said:


> Anybody bought anything from this shop or know them . I have been on their site and sure as hell they are selling PH50's and other polarion products at very attractive prices.



Does the price include 19% VAT? I just want to double check because I haven't bought anything from Europe recently.




polarion said:


> What about the Polarion Night Reaper? I have never had any overheating issues with my NR and as far as tests shows it has even higher output than the PH50 and with no overheating problems. It automaticaly dims down to somewhwere around 40 Watts after 4 mins or so but a quick off and on will reset the timer. For my purposes 4 min is often more than enough.
> With a CNC machined handle clamped to the tube its an impressive piece of flashlight!



I think you answered your own question, my friend.


----------



## polarion (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*



dudemar said:


> Does the price include 19% VAT? I just want to double check because I haven't bought anything from Europe recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I did but I've seen modified NR's 50W only with custom switches and tailcaps that gives you the possibilty of charging the battery without removing it from the light as well as larger capacity batteries. Also issue reg. EMC taken care of. No problem with overheating ocurred.
What I meant is that a PH50(semicustom) may get you into trouble because of overheating and the NR will not beause of its greater ability to dissipate heat. Two different looking flashlights? Yes I agree!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*

The idea is run at your own risk. If it overheats and melts the composite lamp base, you're out $170. Won't damage the light permanently, but you'll burn a nice hole in your wallet.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Polarion PH50 - Why not made and where can I get one?*



polarion said:


> What about the Polarion Night Reaper? I have never had any overheating issues with my NR and as far as tests shows it has even higher output than the PH50 and with no overheating problems.



It has more head mass than the PH50, cooling fins, and auto-step down.


----------



## jburon (Dec 9, 2011)

I just talked to Ken the other day. He has CSWL ready to ship at a good price considering the performance.


----------



## polarion (Dec 9, 2011)

jburon said:


> I just talked to Ken the other day. He has CSWL ready to ship at a good price considering the performance.



What is a good price for a CSWL nowadays?


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 10, 2011)

Just to update I got shipping confirmation yesterday from Bernd that it would go out by DHL - I was expecting the torch to arrive on monday from Germany. Surprisingly the torch arrived today as DHL wanted to keep up with the backlog. I just turned it on during the day in my room and compared it to the 75w HID on eBay. There is no comparison. The PH50 beats the Chineese HID light in both brightness and throw. The quality of the torch is first rate and is a joy to use.

I would have no hesitation in recommending francois1 link above and thank you for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Francois1 (Dec 10, 2011)

mohanjude said:


> Just to update I got shipping confirmation yesterday from Bernd that it would go out by DHL - I was expecting the torch to arrive on monday from Germany. Surprisingly the torch arrived today as DHL wanted to keep up with the backlog. I just turned it on during the day in my room and compared it to the 75w HID on eBay. There is no comparison. The PH50 beats the Chineese HID light in both brightness and throw. The quality of the torch is first rate and is a joy to use.
> 
> I would have no hesitation in recommending francois1 link above and thank you for pointing me in the right direction.



Congratulations for your new torch ! Is your reflector completely smooth or slightly textured ? Mine has a subtle texture, wich makes for a very clean beam, and perhaps a small reduction in throw (still well over 400 m). 
The only weak point on these torches seems to be the battery : it has a relatively high auto discharge rate and one of mine went dead unexpectedly.


----------



## light36 (Dec 25, 2011)

jburon said:


> I just talked to Ken the other day. He has CSWL ready to ship at a good price considering the performance.



Hi jburon , you don't perhaps know what the price was for the CSWL .

Edit : Have since been sorted out with the price.


----------



## light36 (Dec 30, 2011)

mohanjude said:


> Just to update I got shipping confirmation yesterday from Bernd that it would go out by DHL - I was expecting the torch to arrive on monday from Germany. Surprisingly the torch arrived today as DHL wanted to keep up with the backlog. I just turned it on during the day in my room and compared it to the 75w HID on eBay. There is no comparison. The PH50 beats the Chineese HID light in both brightness and throw. The quality of the torch is first rate and is a joy to use.
> 
> I would have no hesitation in recommending francois1 link above and thank you for pointing me in the right direction.



Mohun is your PH50's reflector smooth or OP .


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 30, 2011)

light36 said:


> Mohun is your PH50's reflector smooth or OP .



Smooth ... Just the way I like it.

Mohan


----------

